# My recipe I use 99.9% of the time



## Omneya (Jul 23, 2017)

Okay so this is the recipe I use for almost every soap
Additives- SL, Silk, Raw Sugar,(added to lye water)
Kaolin clay and Colloidal oats added to oils

Coconut Oil, 76 -25%	
Palm Oil-20%	
Olive Oil-15%	
Rice Bran Oil,-10%	
High Oleic Canola Oil-10%	
Cocoa Butter-7%	
Shea Butter-7%	
Castor Oil-6%	
6% SF
33-30% water (depending on FO and how many colors I want)
I stick blend to emulsion
I premix my micas with oils in lil cups and hand stir them in
If using clay, I deduct a lil water from the main batch of water to mix in with my clay and hand stir it in.
I soap at around 80 degrees or a lil less. Depends on the time of yr.
Just thought I would share this if anyone wants to try it. I have never gotten dos spots or anything wonky. I still have one bar from every batch I have ever made and they are all fine. These soaps are ready in six weeks, I usually plane and bevel them at the 2 week mark. ( I find it easier at that time)

That is it. I just wanted to contribute something because I am no mood to do anything :bunny:


----------



## lsg (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for sharing your recipe.  Would love to see a picture of your soap.


----------



## Makyta (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Rockin Robin (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.  I might give this a try with hot process. I am a newbie and have only made 3 batches of cold process in soaping classes at my local artist collective.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 11, 2018)

Rockin Robin said:


> Thanks for sharing.  I might give this a try with hot process. I am a newbie and have only made 3 batches of cold process in soaping classes at my local artist collective.



This post is over a year old and the OP hasn’t been here in some time.


----------

